# Travelling? How does your golden feel about it?



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Just wondering how your golden(s) feel about travelling in the vehicle. 

My guys absolutely LOVE the van & don't need a second "go for a car ride?" command. They're out in their crates in a flash - I've even had 3 of them in one crate because I didn't have the other crates opened up yet :doh:


Hmmmmm, my poll didn't open up.

1. Love it

2. Ok but I'd rather stay home

3. Drag me to the vehicle

4. Don't know because we don't take the dog(s) in the vehicle.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My golden girl Becky, who passed over the Rainbow Bridge in 2006, created such a scene when she got into the car that it was terribly embarrassing.:doh::doh::doh: 

She was so excited about going for a car ride that she would hump anything in the SUV. That saying "If it's rocking, don't both knocking" definitely applied to Becky.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Too bad you didn't take a picture of the three in the same crate. I'm sure that was a box full of precious<:  

Jacks LOVES car rides. He is convinced I'm always going on adventures and to dog class without him, so every chance he can get he's trying to make sure I take him with me. Saturday mornings especially. If I am awake and dressed with shoes on, he's haunting my every move to make sure I do not escape without him. 

One little thing I remember of him back when he was a puppy and I was driving him the 40 minutes to puppy class. I was teaching him to sit politely in the navigator's seat on the way there and back and he did fine except for whenever we got behind a dark colored truck or SUV. Jacks would spring up and start "grrr-huphhing" at the offending vehicle. It was so cute. Especially coming from a puppy who never made any noises - barking or otherwise.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby loves the car now and jumps in her seat and waits for her seat belt to be fastened quicker than we can properly open the boot 
when she was a puppy though she used to fret and foam at the mouth and was sick on a few occasions but we worked on it and she loves the car now 
she has even been known to jump into the pasenger seat when her dad is putting the car onto the drive from the road just to have a ride in the car


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

All 3 of my guys love going for a car ride......usually they know it means "lots of fun"!!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben varies. Some days he loves getting in the car. Other days he balks. He hates being left behind, but long drives tire him out. Some of our drives are long ones. We're about 2 1/2 hours from the family, so he goes with us whenever we have a family event. Getting him into the car on the way home can be a problem. We're about 1/2 hour from the mountains and he loves going to the woods. If he thinks we're going hiking, he is really excited. Class is about an hour away. He gets really excited when we put him in the car at night, because he knows it's classtime. We had intended to head south for a couple of weeks this winter, but thanks to high gas prices we haven't gone anywhere since last fall. I'm not sure how he'll handle cross-country trips.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel adores the car but Willow tolerates it. She doesn't make any fuss but she would rather be walking.


(I added the poll for you Gwen.)


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Jackson loves it.

The faster I am going the more he enjoys sticking his head out the window.....this weekend I was doing 65mph going over the bridge and he was LOVIN the wind blowing on him haha. THen he'd bring his head back in and look at me with this goofy look on his face and all his hair messed up like _ahhhh that was great :bowl::bowl::bowl: :wavey:_


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

My kids love to go. If the garage door is open, and the boot on the Murano is open, then it means they get to go. And, if they see me fill their water bottle, then look out cuz they KNOW they're going. It's like a shark frenzy to see who can get in the car first. Jess and Heidi take turns navigating if no one else is sitting up front. Jess loves to stick her head out of the window and let the wind blow through her hair. 

We travel due to our involvement in sportbike track events, and have a 37' 5th wheel camper. If the track we are going to allows dogs, we take 'em. While we're busy on the track, or working on the bikes, they chill on their leads in the shade, or in the camping chairs. We walk them along the track after activities are over. They love being with us, and are good when other riders come by to visit. 

Gracie was my traveling companion, and would do the 14-hour drive to my GF's farm in PA. As she got older, the long drive got a little rough on her, but she never hesitated to hop in the car and go.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Mine love it. I love the looks on their faces when they are trying to figure out where we are going. They have clues, but are never quite sure. Each trail smells a bit different and has a different route, but one thing never changes they start roo-rooing when we are almost there.

And the trip to the cabin for the weekend is about two hours. Packed car is a dead giveaway and time to take a nap.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

All of them LOVE IT!
We have a rule that they must pee first before getting in the car.
So if I say "Wanna go for a ride?"
They race to find the perfect place to pee...then race back to have their slip leads put on and haul arse to the car!
Soooo Hard for Tracer...because he 'just has to' mark over Liberty's pee spot...so the boy must wait in line while she finishes before he can go -- then come racing to me to get into the car!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys love it , all my goldens have always liked it.
Selka and Gunner used to go everywhere with me.
Sasha is outgrowing his crate so I hope he likes Selka's seat belt.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

they enjoy it..but Obi (RIP 1/4/10) was our real "wanna go" dog. He'd want to sit in car all day just so he didn't miss a trip. He loved our airplane..that old guy would jump in there before we could offer assistance, while the other dogs held back waiting for their ear muffs to be put on. Think it's cuz first 6 or 7 years of his life he never got to "travel" & learned the fun places vehicles could take him. Geez, I miss that guy!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson LOVES it! Skoker too. Molson fakes you out when you try to put his seatbelt on.. he goes all limp, hangs his head and slides onto his back in a corner all the while giving you the non-eye contact saddest puppy dog eyes EVER... but as soon as it's snapped up he jumps onto his feet and waits for us to open up the car door to jump right in! A car ride always has something wonderful at the destination, either an adventure, another dog, or even just picking up daddy at the train! Why wouldn't he love it?!

I'm SO thankful that he likes the car and does well in it, since he is in the car several times a week.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha loves going on trips... gotta love her expression when she realizes that we're pulling up to the dog park and my mother-in-law to be's house (which is practically a dog park in and of itself)!


----------



## james5871 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lucky cant wait to get in the car, But a few miniutes after sitting in the car he can't wait to get out.


----------



## james5871 (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Traveling in the car is probably one of Charlie's most favorite activities!! He just seems SOO happy when we go somewhere, even if it's just to the convenience store! LOL


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia loves going in the car because she loves being with me and it almost always means she's going somewhere where she will have fun and exercise. Even when the destination is the vet, she doesn't balk at getting in the car the next time but our Eskie will balk and shiver and shake a few times after a vet visit!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh man Joey LOVES it. I go "Joey, wanna go?" or "Joey, were gunna go for a car ride!" And he gets all excited and runs to the door  I love having a traveling buddy.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I think Chester is the first dog I've had that isn't overly excited about going in the car. It's not that he doesn't like it, he just doesn't get excited over it. With Misty, all you have to do is say "wanna go for a ride in the car?" and she'd go nuts!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks acts really excited when we say, "Do you want to go on a walk?" but when you get out to the car he always delays getting in....I don't know what that means.
But once he gets in, he loves being in the car.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

my golden LOVES everything! as long as we;re with him!


----------

